# What's Black and Chrome...



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

and in about a million fucking pieces?



My S7320!!! That's what! 
Time to get rid of that boring black finish.  I'm sure I'll update with more pics as I get closer to being finished. That'll be sometime this weekend. Of course, I'll have to wait a long ass time for the clear to set so I can buff it. So It probably wont be completely finished for a while.

Edit: Some mostly finished shots here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/27488-whats-black-chrome-7.html#post489110


----------



## Heavy Ed (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind/color finish you going for?


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 25, 2007)

wow...what's the refin gonna be?


...beat me to it


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

A nice metallic pewter color.  Basically a metallic gray. I did a test piece and it looks pretty damn cool. Very classy.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie really doesn't like black on those ibbies  The one he sold me is crazy sea green. I put some red DR strings on it and it looks killer now


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Wiz said:


> Donnie really doesn't like black on those ibbies  The one he sold me is crazy sea green. I put some red DR strings on it and it looks killer now


Man, I totally forgot about that one.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2007)

Baboon-ass Red? :/


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually if the body isn't a 58 piece laminate, trans red looks awesome on mahagony.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn 

That should look really cool


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Actually if the body isn't a 58 piece laminate, trans red looks awesome on mahagony.


Nope. Solid colors on this one.  The color I got is a little more "deeper" that say what came on the Ibanez RG7421XL. It looks really good. Especially with the curves of the S series body.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie Donnie Donnie 

Oh well. Post many pics, dude!


----------



## Prometheus (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn, I really do admire all you guys that, like the infamous Daredevil, have NO FEAR when it comes to refinishing your guitars! I would love to strip my 7321 and do something AWESOME (fill in neck pickup cavity, paint it sparkly dark blue), but the idea that I might irretrievably screw up my guitar forever tends to put a damper on my aspirations 

Looking forward to seeing the finished product, those S7's are BEAUTIFUL. If I could get hold of one (and assuming I had the prerequisite amounts of cash, which I don't) I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## Alpo (Apr 25, 2007)

That's going to be sweet! 

The only thing I don't like about the new S7 is the colour.


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see that. Are you going to strip it or just sand it a little bit?


----------



## Michael (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to see the finshed product.


----------



## djohns74 (Apr 25, 2007)

Total side note here, but I'm glad to see that they're still using the 2502N on two-humbucker guitars. God, I love that switch. 

Sounds like a cool project, refinishing guitars is fun. And one less all black Ibanez in the world is always a worthy endeavor.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Donnie!!!!!
Are you gonna'strip this down to the bare wood before you re-finish it or what ?
I'm just asking because i'd like to see how the Mahogany looks on these as i'd love to buy one and strip and oil the body.
If you are gonna' do that can you post some pics when it's down to the wood please so i can see if it's pretty enough mahogany to have on show.

Is the colour gonna' be similar to the Blade Grey that the K7 comes in ?
Matching headstock ?

If the wood isn't particularly nice looking i think i'll probably do one a nice bright solid colour (DY,LNG or a Pearl White with matching headstock would be nice too!).


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm in the process of strippin my s down to


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you need an engineering degree to take the trem apart?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

noodles said:


> Did you need an engineering degree to take the trem apart?


I would have felt better if I did. 

For those that are wondering, here's a shot of the body with the paint stripped down to the sealer on the top. The woods not the greatest, but atleast it's only 2 pieces. 












jtm45 said:


> Is the colour gonna' be similar to the Blade Grey that the K7 comes in ?
> Matching headstock ?


 The color is actually pretty close to the color of your Dino.


----------



## Kotex (Apr 25, 2007)

Where are pics of that sea green one?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

All the pics I had are gone. I lost them when my computer crashed. Look through the member gallery here. There might be some in there.


----------



## Kotex (Apr 25, 2007)

aw! I was tryin' to do it the easy way


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> For those that are wondering, here's a shot of the body with the paint stripped down to the sealer on the top. The woods not the greatest, but atleast it's only 2 pieces.



Pic doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks funny to me since I can see the pic. I'll fix it.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> That looks funny to me since I can see the pic. I'll fix it.



 that is funny... it's showing up as the dreaded white question mark in a blue box here


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Try the original post now.


----------



## Shaman (Apr 25, 2007)

Alpo said:


> That's going to be sweet!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the new S7 is the colour.



Same here!

I hope to see it finished soon


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Pic is working now


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Prometheus said:


> Damn, I really do admire all you guys that, like the infamous Daredevil, have NO FEAR when it comes to refinishing your guitars! I would love to strip my 7321 and do something AWESOME (fill in neck pickup cavity, paint it sparkly dark blue), but the idea that I might irretrievably screw up my guitar forever tends to put a damper on my aspirations


It's really not that hard. A lot of people try to rush it because they want the finished product ASAP! Patience is the key. Take your time and it should turn out great. Probably the biggest thing to remember, as far as the paint goes, use Acrylic Lacquer or a Lacquer based sealer, primer, paint and clear of some sort(preferably all of the same brand). 1 coat of color and a ton of clear coats.  And stay away from enamels.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry about the offtopic, Donnie, but i think that this paint it's very sexy:









And i think that the Dino LACS sparkle grey color, it's awsome, did you decide that?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, that green is pretty hot. 

I went with the sparkly gray because it really goes well with the curves of the S series body and it goes well with the smoked chrome hardware.  I should have it all painted and cleared by late tonight. Then I just have to wait forever so I can wet sand it and buff it out.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Baboon-ass Red? :/





So when will you be selling it, D?


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I should have it all painted and cleared by late tonight. Then I just have to wait forever so I can wet sand it and buff it out.



Make sure to take your time. I want it to look perfect when you sell it to me next month.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

This one will be staying with me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> This one will be staying with me.



For now.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you going to paint the headstock the same color? Please say you will.That we would be sweet.

Oh yeah, the title of this thread should be, "What's black and chrome that Donnie couldn't sell?"


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, the headstock will match. 
Speaking of the headstock, when did Ibanez start using black paper vaneers on the headstocks?  I know that it's a trick we used at Gibson. That way all you had to do was shoot a clear over it and you skipped the step of having to paint it black to save time and money.


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Speaking of the headstock, when did Ibanez start using black paper vaneers on the headstocks?  I know that it's a trick we used at Gibson. That way all you had to do was shoot a clear over it and you skipped the step of having to paint it black to save time and money.



Gibson uses paper? I always thought it was Holly veneer.



Donnie said:


> This one will be staying with me.


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I should have it all painted and cleared by late tonight.



you don't waste any time! 

i still want a tobacco burst on my RG7620... when i get a job to pay for it...


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you already start painting it? Because one day seems awfully quick for the paint to dry before clearing.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

You can do it all in one day. In fact, it's best if you do. You only put one coat of color on. It drys fast. About 30 minutes. Then you can clear all you want.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> Did you already start painting it? Because one day seems awfully quick for the paint to dry before clearing.



Also keep in mind Donnie's using pro gear, not a rattle can finish. That makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking good so far Donnie 

Did you just sand the body or was there any chemicals involved ? Pretty neat job anyway.

What type of paints you gonna' be using man ?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried using a chemical stripper but it wasn't budging the factory finish.  So I just used my random orbit sander. And I'm using DupliColor Acrylic Lacquer. Primer, base and clear.

Here's a shot of the color on the headstock. I just need to apply the logo and start clearing here in a bit.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2007)

that's badass. What color decal will you use? White? Black?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Donnie! That's going to look awesome, I was never a fan of black guitars either but the UV7BK is an exception. 

You do nice work.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, Shawn. 


Ryan said:


> that's badass. What color decal will you use? White? Black?


White.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 25, 2007)

That is awesome. 

Strong is the force in you.


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 25, 2007)

That's gonna turn out nice, I can sense it


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie, you're my hero!!!  That looks abso-fucking-lutely killer bro!!!  I wish I could afford to buy Shannon's and have you re-paint it.... I have to keep telling myself "you don't need another guitar.... 5 is plenty... no more...."


----------



## fathead (Apr 25, 2007)

That is going to be very nice when it's finished.


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## 7slinger (Apr 26, 2007)

really diggin that color, good job bro


----------



## Donnie (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks. 
I just put on the last coats of clear. About 12 on the body and 20 on the headstock. I put that many on the headstock since the decal sticks up a bit. Once it's wet sanded and buffed, it'll be nice and level. Now I have to wait what seems like a million years before I can wet sand and buff.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see it, Donnie.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 26, 2007)

Man - this is where I wish I had professional paint equipment. 

Needs pics!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 26, 2007)

That color looks awesome, I love the logo pic. Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, man. I can't wait to get this thing back together. It's looking pretty sweet as is.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 26, 2007)

That's gonna look awesome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2007)

Alpo said:


> That's gonna looks awesome!



Especially when I've got it around my neck.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 26, 2007)

Keep dreamin'.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 26, 2007)

Do a sweet metallic black burst on that!
~A


----------



## Pauly (Apr 26, 2007)

This will look w1n when it's done, guaranteed.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 26, 2007)

This thing is gonna be killer when finished, I dread to think how good it looks when it's covered in clear! 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Isan (Apr 26, 2007)

nice work donnie


----------



## Drew (Apr 26, 2007)

Hell yeah, dude.


----------



## Leon (Apr 27, 2007)

my internet at home is down. i came to campus today for one reason, to see pictures of this thing. now, where is it?


----------



## skinhead (Apr 27, 2007)

Donnie that' going to look killer!

The color you'r using it's very nice, i only want to get some Duplicolor shit here, i saw them on Buenos Aires, but it's an expensive paint!


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2007)

​
You know what would have looked awesome? A slightly lighter silver or pearl white burst around the edges. But that colour looks great and will tie the whole look together. Can't wait to see it all done!

You really should get some custom "DONNIE CUSTOM" Ibanez decals made. Or even "d. custom" in the j. custom typeface.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

"It will be mine. Oh yes, it will be mine."


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> "d. custom" in the j. custom typeface.


 Nice. That would rule.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> You really should get some custom "DONNIE CUSTOM" Ibanez decals made. Or even "d. custom" in the j. custom typeface.



+1 on the d. custom that would rule


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2007)

Here ya go:





(click to download the artwork as a zipped EPS file)

Any sign shop should be able to scale that to the size you need and use it to cut a vinyl decal for ya.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> Here ya go:



 

That's all you, D.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are a few more that might be appropriate (i haven't generated EPS files of these):


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> Here are a few more that might be appropriate (i haven't generated EPS files of these):



 That made my day!


----------



## Durero (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> Here are a few more that might be appropriate (i haven't generated EPS files of these):


Thats hilarious!


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

So who gets the gear whore logo?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 27, 2007)

Those are pretty funny darren


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> So who gets the gear whore logo?



Don't we all get that one? I think i had Shannon in mind when i did all of these.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> Here are a few more that might be appropriate (i haven't generated EPS files of these):



 That definitely brought a chuckle to my ol kisser.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> So who gets the gear whore logo?



We could have put it on Shannon's S7320, but he sold it already....


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

Some post-clear shots.
Now I have to wait about a month before I wetsand it smooth and buff it all out. Nothing like watching paint dry!


----------



## Isan (Apr 27, 2007)

H-to the -IZOT


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 27, 2007)

beautiful donnie, i'm wanting to do a red camoflage on my, kinda my signature thing, what did you use for the clear coat,?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 27, 2007)

Damn that looks fantastic


----------



## Shawn (Apr 27, 2007)

darren said:


> Here are a few more that might be appropriate (i haven't generated EPS files of these):



 Clever, Darren. 

Lookin' good, Donnie! Nice choice of color too.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow...
That's gonna be unique and f*cking nice looking.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. 


7 Strings of Hate said:


> beautiful donnie, i'm wanting to do a red camoflage on my, kinda my signature thing, what did you use for the clear coat,?


I used a Duplicolor acrylic lacquer clear. You can get it in either 2 stage or in a can. They are both the same, pretty much. If you use an acrylic lacquer clear, make sure your primer and base coat are the same. Lacquer will dissolve enamel.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 27, 2007)

ah! i'm fimilar with the duplicolor, i take it you used enamel paint?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 27, 2007)

Very nice! 

But it takes a month for clear coar to dry enough to sand?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep. Most clears actually don't become 100% solid for a whole year. And since wetsanding and buffing is where all the uber shine comes from, I want it to be as cured as possible. Otherwise it'll be all coudy. 
If I had a way to safely bake the guitar, I could cut the time down to about a week. What I will be doing though is running our kiln up to about 1000-1500 degrees, crack the lid open about 2 inches and hanging the body nearby. Doing that will get the room it's in pretty dry and toasty. Probably around 125 degrees and it'll hold that for a good part of a day.


7 Strings of Hate said:


> ah! i'm fimilar with the duplicolor, i take it you used enamel paint?


Nope. It's all acrylic lacquer paint(primer, color coat and clear).


----------



## Alpo (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks great. Are you going to put some decent pickups in it as well?


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2007)

That looks awesome. Almost like Blade Gray, but more sparkly.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, Donnie. You go! 


It's a one of a kind, now.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 28, 2007)

Bob... 


zimbloth said:


> Looks great. Are you going to put some decent pickups in it as well?


Yeah, I'm thinking about trying an Evo7. I like the one in my 7421 so I figured I'd give one a try in the S7.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 28, 2007)

darren said:


>


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 28, 2007)

donnie, what grit paper do you like to use for wet sanding?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 29, 2007)

If the orange peel is really bad I may start with 400, then 600, 1000 and then maybe 1500. But mostly I start with 600.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 29, 2007)

That guitar is gonna look so sweet when finished! 

Looks like an awesome job so far.


----------



## Arivergandez (Apr 29, 2007)

Brute


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 29, 2007)

also, did you just sand to the sealer i guess ? or did the wood look like it was stainable?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> also, did you just sand to the sealer i guess ? or did the wood look like it was stainable?



read the thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=476954&postcount=20


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2007)

Man, the more I look at it, the more I love that gunmetal look.  I may reconsider doing my 7620 in a nice finish like that.


----------



## Donnie (May 2, 2007)

Couple of update shots after wet sanding and a little bit of buffing on the headstock. The pics kind of suck but you can see the shine coming out.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 2, 2007)

PRO, Donnie!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 2, 2007)

Ibanez needs to offer finishes like that.


----------



## skinhead (May 2, 2007)

Donnie this it's a nice custom paint shob!


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2007)

that's awesome Donnie. how long until you can put hardware back on?


----------



## garcia3441 (May 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product.



+1 this thing is going to look awesome


----------



## Donnie (May 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> that's awesome Donnie. how long until you can put hardware back on?


I'm still going to wait a while for that.

Here's some more shots after wet sanding and a little bit of buffing. If we get a good day tomorrow, I'll take some shots outside in some good light.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 4, 2007)

looks nice man!


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2007)

thats awesome! how long was it before you could handle it?


----------



## Michael (May 4, 2007)

Lookin' good, Donnie!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 4, 2007)

Holy shit!

That's looking tight, man.


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2007)

Damn, that looks hawt


----------



## budda (May 4, 2007)

sounds like fun


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## playstopause (May 4, 2007)

Holly mama!

Looks really great!
Donnie = tha man.


----------



## Drew (May 4, 2007)

Donnie, that's absurdly sexy. I require that.


----------



## Leon (May 4, 2007)

i can barely wait. can't imagine what YOU'RE going through


----------



## Donnie (May 4, 2007)

Tell me about it.  I could put it back together now but the clear scratches really easilly at this point and it looks so cool that I don't want to mess it up.  Although, any scratches would be a breeze to fix.


Ryan said:


> thats awesome! how long was it before you could handle it?


If done right, you can touch it about an hour or two after the final coat of clear goes on.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Looks good, D.


----------



## Donnie (May 4, 2007)

Some partially assembled shots:


----------



## ohio_eric (May 4, 2007)

If I ever buy a S7320 you're refinishing it for me.


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2007)

Damn, that look amazing


----------



## Donnie (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys. 
I'm not 100% happy with it. There are some spots that are kind of... meh. But chances are, I'm the only one that'll ever notice them.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 4, 2007)

You don't finish a project. You abandon it.


----------



## noodles (May 4, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (May 4, 2007)

That looks so killer Donnie!!! If they sold the black ZR bridge that would be a great match but it looks awesome with the chrome too!


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2007)

That's so badass..


----------



## Alpo (May 5, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

Damn, Donnie, looks so great dude!


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2007)

Great work!!


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2007)

That looks damn nice!


----------



## Donnie (May 5, 2007)

Thanks. 
I just got done putting it back together. I figured, what the hell since I'm going to redo the body anyway. 
Anyway, here's a pic. It looks so bad ass in person.  Tomorrow I'll get som better shots once my camera batteries have a chance to recharge.


----------



## Popsyche (May 5, 2007)

Donnie! 

(Been drinkin"!)


----------



## Donnie (May 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Donnie!
> 
> (Been drinkin"!)


w00t!


----------



## maliciousteve (May 5, 2007)

Damn that looks nice!  excellent job!


----------



## Michael (May 5, 2007)

Excellent job indeed.


----------



## the.godfather (May 5, 2007)

Looks amazing, awesome job man!


----------



## Donnie (May 5, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (May 5, 2007)

That's a downright beautiful S you pulled of your hat there Don! I like pretty much everything about it - save for the fact that it isn't mine


----------



## Ken (May 5, 2007)

Damn, Donaldo! That's a sexy beast right there!


----------



## playstopause (May 5, 2007)

Bad ass.


That's it.


----------



## Pauly (May 5, 2007)

I was like 'it's ok' until I saw the outside pictures, the finish really comes alive in the light, looks awesome!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 5, 2007)

Donnie rocks!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 5, 2007)

Donnie said:


>



That loooks so sexy Donnie!


----------



## jtm45 (May 5, 2007)

That looks awesome Donnie Nice work as usual dude!

You so should have gone into business with this shit. I thought you sold your spraying gear recently,or was that a back-up gun ?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 5, 2007)

Now that looks sharp!


----------



## jtm45 (May 5, 2007)

Hey James!!!!!

Is that the back of that Rivera power-amp in your Avatar ?
Man i wish i'd had the cash for one of those amps.It looked like a fuckin' beast!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (May 5, 2007)

Looks great, nice work Donnie.


----------



## B Lopez (May 5, 2007)

Looks good dude


----------



## skinhead (May 6, 2007)

Donnie, the work it's badass. You'r a crack on it!


----------



## hen (May 6, 2007)

hEY GUYS i'VE GOt A BONER.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 6, 2007)

[SIGN]^TMI[/SIGN]


----------



## Donnie (May 6, 2007)

Thanks. 


Pauly said:


> I was like 'it's ok' until I saw the outside pictures, the finish really comes alive in the light, looks awesome!


Yeah, that color is a bitch to get decent pictures of. Thanks.


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2007)

That's gorgeous Donnie!


----------



## noodles (May 6, 2007)

Donnie buys a brand new guitar, and almost immediately disassembles it, sands off all the paint, and repaints it, complete with new headstock paint and decal. Therefore...

Donnie > *


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2007)

That math sounds about right to me.


----------



## Donnie (May 7, 2007)

Fucking black guitars!


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 7, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Thanks, guys.
> I'm not 100% happy with it. There are some spots that are kind of... meh. But chances are, I'm the only one that'll ever notice them.




That sound familiar,,,, bro if you ever decide to move to Nashville I'll make room for you in the finishing deptartment! Nice work!

~A


----------



## Donnie (May 9, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> That sound familiar,,,, bro if you ever decide to move to Nashville I'll make room for you in the finishing deptartment! Nice work!
> 
> ~A


Right on.  

Some more finished shots:


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2007)

That looks hot man, nice job


----------



## Donnie (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Durero (May 9, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2007)

I've never wanted and Ibanez as badly as I want that one.


----------



## darren (May 9, 2007)

That would look so sweet with a pair of K7 gray-bobbin PAFs in it. It'd probably sound awesome, too.


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2007)

[insert holy fuck emoticon here]

so... when are you going to refinish Chris>Ken>My RG7620?


----------



## Donnie (May 9, 2007)

Leon said:


> so... when are you going to refinish Chris>Ken>My RG7620?


 As soon as it's mine.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 9, 2007)

darren said:


> That would look so sweet with a pair of K7 gray-bobbin PAFs in it. It'd probably sound awesome, too.



I like the way this man thinks.


----------



## Donnie (May 9, 2007)

I was actually considering trying out a set of PAFs in this one.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 9, 2007)

That looks nice! Even though silver finishes really aren't my thing, that looks cool!

I wonder if you could chrome one of those?


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2007)

you know, that finish really compliments the decor in your home


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 15, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Some partially assembled shots:



Well Donnie  looks like you`ve been doing this all your life   just awesome work


----------



## darren (May 15, 2007)

Is it _really_ necessary to quote a whole post full of pictures for a one-line response?


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 16, 2007)

darren said:


> Is it _really_ necessary to quote a whole post full of pictures for a one-line response?



Where I come from ...yes


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2007)

D, that bad boy looks slick.


----------



## Shawn (May 16, 2007)

Looks awesome now that it's assembled, Donnie!


----------



## Donnie (May 17, 2007)

Thanks again, kids. 
It had it's first practice with the band tonight and it survived unharmed. 


7 Dying Trees said:


> I wonder if you could chrome one of those?


Actually, you can. It's not real chrome, though. But, it's not that crappy cheap rattle can wanna-be chrome that just looks silver. It really looks chrome. You just have to put it over black. I almost did it to this S7 but it's pretty spendy.


----------



## darren (May 17, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Actually, you can. It's not real chrome, though. But, it's not that crappy cheap rattle can wanna-be chrome that just looks silver. It really looks chrome. You just have to put it over black. I almost did it to this S7 but it's pretty spendy.



Like how spendy?

Would you be interested in doing it on an old Radius? I've had one sitting in the basement for years, and i've been meaning to apply silver leaf to it, but i just keep not getting around to it.


----------

